# carpet plants and growing submerged



## Aqua360 (16 Feb 2016)

Hi all,

Figured this is hopefully the right section to ask in, concerning carpet type plant growth underwater. From my reading thus far, I've seen the great results people have posted when growing out plants emmersed; however, for established aquariums full of water, is it possible to achieve similar success while attempting to plant underwater?

I haven't chosen a carpet plant yet, still sourcing co2 etc for my first planted tank attempt. The tank height is only 9 inches of water, if that makes any difference.

cheers!


----------



## Julian (16 Feb 2016)

It is definitely possible. My experience with HC/Glosso is that you need lots of light or it will turn transparent and die.

Just be sure to plant in small clumps, as larger ones are more buoyant and will float to the surface.

Make sure flow is getting to them also.


----------



## Aqua360 (16 Feb 2016)

Julian said:


> It is definitely possible. My experience with HC/Glosso is that you need lots of light or it will turn transparent and die.
> 
> Just be sure to plant in small clumps, as larger ones are more buoyant and will float to the surface.
> 
> Make sure flow is getting to them also.



Thanks, I think i'll need to look into some planting tweezers for it; I'm far too clumsy and end up stirring up the cloudy plant substrate underneath usually lol


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (16 Feb 2016)

Monte Carlo is an easy carpeting plant. With good flow not that much co2 and low light it will do the job. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

